# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αναμεταδοτης Wi-Fi ;

## Phatt

Παιδια εχω μια απορια...Ψαχνω ενα μηχανημα για να μου κανει αναμεταδοση wi-fi.Το μηχανημα που ψαχνω(εαν υπαρχει) θελω να κανει τα εξης:
1. Να μπορει να δεχεται σημα wi-fi ασυρματα απο ενα κλασσικο router σπιτιου.
2. Να μπορει να μεταδιδει το σημα αυτο.
3. Να μην χρειαζεται να ειναι μονιμα συνδεμενος καποιος υπολογιστης επανω σε αυτο.Αφου γινουν οι απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις(μεσω usb η ethernet φανταζομαι) το μονο που χρειαζεται να λειτουργησει να ειναι η τροφοδοσια του.
4. Να ειναι ευαισθητο στην εισοδο(μεγαλο κερδος).
5. Να εχει καποιο βυσμα στην κεραια εισοδου κυριως(SMA :Wink:  για να μπορουν να μπουν αλλες κεραιες για πειραματισμο.

Το παρον μηχανημα προοριζεται για οικιακη χρηση οποτε δεν θελουμε κατι εξεζητημενο απο πλευρας ρυθμησεων, μονο να κανει αυτην την δουλεια απλα και καλα(και φτηνα αν ειναι δυνατον).

Αυτα τα ολιγα εαν εχετε κατι στο νου σας θα χαρω πολυ να σας ακουσω, ευχαριστω.

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω άμα σου κάνει . http://www.antenna-shop.gr/Wlan_Outd...GWP-116VE.html

----------


## leosedf

Κάτι τέτοιο που λέει ο Γιάννης είναι και αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=522 
αλλά αυτά προορίζονται για άλλο σκοπό. Συνδέονται με ethernet.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και κάτι σαν και αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=866 που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν αναμεταδότης.
Όταν λέμε αναμεταδότης όμως εννοούμε ότι θα μεγαλώσει απλά το ίδιο δίκτυο που έχεις, δεν θα πάρει ασύρματα δίκτυο από το router σου ώστε να έχεις ένα δεύτερο δίκτυο με άλλο SSID πχ.
ΑΝ θέλεις να κάνεις ξεχωριστό δίκτυο το οποίο θα συνδέεται ασύρματα με άλλο θα πρέπει να πάς σε άλλη συσκευή.

----------


## angel_grig

Παναγιωτη εγω εχω αυτο εδω της ASUS:http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireles...specifications.Ειναι πολυ μικρο (μικροτερο απο ενα πακετο τσιγαρα)και εχει 4 λειτουργιες μεταξυ αυτων και η λειτουργια του αναμεταδοτη wi-fi(oπως το χρησιμοποιω και εγω).Η τιμη του ειναι γυρω στα 50 ευρω(ριξε μια ματια στο skroutz).To μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν παιρνει εξωτ. κεραια (εκτος και αν την βαλεις μονος σου-δες εδω:http://hackaday.com/2010/09/23/wifi-...-augmentation/

----------


## Phatt

Γρηγορη εχεις ακριβως αυτο που ψαχνω.Με βαση τις λεξεις "repeater" και "extender" βρηκα και αλλες συσκευες αλλα μαλλον αυτη που προτεινεις ειναι και επωνυμη και η πιο οικονομικη.Βρηκα και κατι no-name κινεζικα αλλα αυτα δεν ειναι να τα βασιζεσαι, μπορει να κανουν θαυματα για τα λεφτα τους η απλα να μην κανουν τιποτα.Νομιζω αυτη η συσκευη με την πατεντα της κεραιας η οποια αποτι ειδα ειναι και ευκολη θα με βολεψει μια χαρα.Με μια κεραια τα κανει ολα; Βλεπω οτι εχει 2 κεραιες μεσα αλλα ο μαγκας στο τελος το κρατησε μονο με μια.

Τωρα που το ξαναειδα αυτα που γραφει ο τυπος στις φωτογραφιες οσον αφορα τις κεραιες, λεει οτι με το DD-WRT που εχει βαλει μπορει να ελεγξει πια κεραια κανει τι.Αυτο ομως ειναι βασισμενο σε linux, που δεν εχω.Εαν βρω υπολογιστη με linux για να το δουλεψω με αυτο το προγραμμα, τις κραταει τις ρυθμισεις;Η σκεψη μου ειναι να βαλω μια high gain κατευθυντικη κεραια στην ληψη και μια απλη omni στην μεταδοση...

Οι αλλες συσκευες μου φανηκαν λιγο μπερδεμενες και μακρια απο τον στοχο μου.Ευχαριστω ολους παιδια μαλλον θα ακολουθηθει η λυση του Γρηγορη εαν δεν υπαρχουν αλλες προτασεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

Κωνσταντίνε αυτό που λέει <<Αρχιτεκτονική Δικτύου: PC/Client/Bridge/Repeater.>> δεν είναι και για αναμεταδότη?

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη το συγκεκριμένο είναι outdoor μηχάνημα, δεν νομίζω οτι ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο, έδειξα ένα παρόμοιο αλλά σε πολύ πιο χαμηλή τιμή.
Επίσης πιό κάτω του έδειξα ένα indoor μηχάνημα που έχει έτοιμο βύσμα κεραίας για να μην κάνει πατέντες με 27 ευρώ. Επίσης επιτρέπει και τη δημιουργία δεύτερου SSID στην περίπτωση που θέλει να κάνει άλλο όνομα δικτύου αλλά να συνδέεται ασύρματα με το router που έχει, κάτι που δεν το κάνει καμία από τις άλλες συσκευές που προτείναμε όλοι.

----------


## lepouras

επειδή το μηχάνημα το έχω αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει να το δοκιμάσω γενικά σε όλα γιαυτό το ρωτάω. ζητώ και συγνώμη από τον Παναγιώτη που τα ρωτάω μέσα στο θέμα του.
το αγόρασα για μια υπαίθρια δοκιμή, προσπάθεια στο χωριό αλλά δεν μας έκατσε η άλλη πλευρά.

----------


## leosedf

Συνήθως αυτό που έχεις το χρησιμοποιούν για links η για διάφορα AP, σαν repeater απο μόνο του σπάνιο.

----------


## Phatt

Γιαννη αμα ειναι να εξυπηρετηθει και καποιος αλλος περα απο εμενα, το θεμα το θεωρω περισσοτερο πετυχημενο!

Κωστα αυτο το TP-link που δινεις εδω, αφου ρυθμηστει, μπορει να ειναι stand alone χωρις καμια υποστηρηξη απο καλωδια ετσι;
Εφ'οσον υπαρχει υποδοχη για μια μονο κεραια η omni ειναι μονοδρομος;

----------


## leosedf

> Κωστα αυτο το TP-link που δινεις εδω, αφου ρυθμηστει, μπορει να ειναι stand alone χωρις καμια υποστηρηξη απο καλωδια ετσι;
> Εφ'οσον υπαρχει υποδοχη για μια μονο κεραια η omni ειναι μονοδρομος;



Ναι αφού ρυθμιστεί θέλει μόνο τροφοδοσία. Με omni λειτουργεί. Είπαμε αν θέλεις κάτι πιο εξελιγμένο μετά ανεβαίνει το κόστος.

----------


## Phatt

Οκ καταλαβαινω.Την περιπτωση που ανεφερε ο Γρηγορης θα καταφερουμε λες να την δουλεψουμε με δυο κεραιες;
Να με συμπαθατε αμα γινομαι κουραστικος απλα εαν ειναι την γλιτωσω με ενα τετοιο μηχανακι και με μια φτιαχτη biquad κεραια για την ληψη θα ημουν ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστημενος...

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς θα βάλεις δυό κεραίες αν δεν το υποστηρίζει. Δεν ξέρω επίσης τι απόδοση θα έχει αν λειτουργήσει.

----------


## Phatt

Το μηχανακι εχει δυο κεραιες εσωτερικες, τις οποιες μπορεις να τις κανεις δυο εξωτερικες.Μπορεις να το δεις στις φωτογραφιες στο λινκ που εδωσε ο Γρηγορης.Ο τυπος επισης αναφερει το εξης στα σχολια:
"This is the dd-wrt control panel page showing it running on the asus wl-330ge wireless router access point. With this powerful firmware you would be able to set it to send using one antenna and receive on the other one. This would be great for all you "cantenna" fans out there as well as the commercial grid style wifi antennas, and satellite dishes."

Απ'οτι καταλαβα το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο ειναι για Linux, οποτε σκεφτηκα να το προγραμματισω σε ενα τετοιο μηχανημα και αφου ρυθμιστει να το δουλεψω σε μηχανηματα με windows.

----------


## angel_grig

Παναγιωτη για να κανεις flash το dd-wrt δεν χρειαζεσαι υπολογιστη με Linux,απλα διαβασε προσεκτικα τις οδηγιες που υπαρχουν στο site http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation γιατι κατι λαθος μπορει να σου αχρηστευσει την συσκευη.

----------


## Phatt

Ωραια το μηχανακι το εχω παραγγειλει ηδη, θα κανω και τα μαθηματα μου απο την σελιδα που μου δινεις και ελπιζω να κανουμε καλη δουλεια...

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτό που ζητάς είναι σχετικά απλό για την κατηγορία των ρούτερ που δέχονται λειτουργικό, βασισμένο σε Linux τύπου DD-WRT, Tomato, OpenWrt κ.α.
 Αν και έγινε η αγορά, άλλη μια άριστη επιλογή είναι το _WRT54GL_ (το έχω εδώ και 3 χρόνια).
 Έχει ξεχωριστές κεραίες για λήψη-εκπομπή και ισχύ της τάξεως των 150 mw(??).
 Τα κάνει όλα...εκτός από καφέ, μουσακά ...κλπ!!

----------


## angel_grig

> Ωραια το μηχανακι το εχω παραγγειλει ηδη, θα κανω και τα μαθηματα μου απο την σελιδα που μου δινεις και ελπιζω να κανουμε καλη δουλεια...



Ok.Oταν με το καλο το παρεις περιμενουμε νεοτερα..

----------


## Phatt

Εμ δε το σφυριξες πιο νωρις ρε Στιβ, ειναι και το μηχανακι Cisco φιρμα...Ενταξει ειναι λιγο πιο τσιμπιμενο αλλα θα καναμε την δουλεια 100% τζαμι...Που να ξερω ρε φιλε το ειχα δει και αυτο αλλα ειχε πολλα στον καταλογο και χαθηκα, και ειπα ας παρω το δοκιμασμενο.Γιατι αλλοι λενε "repeater" και εννοουν οτι απλα εχει δυνατη εκπομπη και πιανει σε πολλα σημεια, και το αναποδο επισης με την λεξη "extender".Επισης και αυτο με το "bridging" δε το καταλαβα καλα, κατι που πιθανον να μοιαζει και με τη δουλεια που θελω να κανω, δε ξερω εγω απο αυτα οποτε προτιμισα να παρω κατι το οποιο ηταν δοκιμασμενο ηδη.Τελοσπαντων δεν πειραζει, εκτιμω οτι θα γινει η δουλεια, ιδιαιτερα με μια καλη κεραια.Το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα ειναι στην ληψη, για την εκπομπη θελω να γεμισω ενα μεγαλο δωματιο, δεν θα ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## button

> Αυτό που ζητάς είναι σχετικά απλό για την κατηγορία των ρούτερ που δέχονται λειτουργικό, βασισμένο σε Linux τύπου DD-WRT, Tomato, OpenWrt κ.α.
>  Αν και έγινε η αγορά, άλλη μια άριστη επιλογή είναι το _WRT54GL_ (το έχω εδώ και 3 χρόνια).
>  Έχει ξεχωριστές κεραίες για λήψη-εκπομπή και ισχύ της τάξεως των 150 mw(??).
>  Τα κάνει όλα...εκτός από καφέ, μουσακά ...κλπ!!




Nαι και εγω παω για αυτο http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=10750&cat=13 στο ebay & amazon ιδια τιμη εχει

----------


## Phatt

Για ενα πενηνταρικο ειναι διαμαντι λεμε...

----------

